

Did Techcrunch really kill Blognation? Time – and the courts – will tell - daleharvey
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jul/03/not-safe-for-work-techcrunch

======
daleharvey
to be honest I resisted posting this because its heavily laden with drama.

But I quite enjoyed the UK vs US subtext.

